
Resume Examples from people who got hired by Google, Apple, NASA and others - To_soo
https://www.kickresume.com/help-center/resume-samples/
======
PascLeRasc
I have a hard time believing this site is legitimate. I lost count of the
grammatical and spelling errors in the most-viewed resume that apparently got
hired at Google, and it has a lot of weird content, like putting your skills
on a sliding graph, and no length of employment at any previous job. Also
calling yourself a "born leader" comes off as pretty pretentious to me.

~~~
chillacy
Yea this guy is super legit:
[https://www.kickresume.com/cv/steve/](https://www.kickresume.com/cv/steve/)

email: hello@kickresume.com

phone number: 999-9999-999

------
eatbitseveryday
Are these legally obtained?

